# Don't buy terrarium sand for your aquarium



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I saw some "terrarium sand" that was black, and thought it would look good in my tank... bad idea!

I wish i could remember the exact brand, but i think it was just called Terrarium Sand?

First off the damn stuff does not settle, it will float around in the tank on and on and on

Second the damn stuff killed 2 of my fish (i wasnt sure why they died at first) but i've been removing all the sand out of that tank with a syphon (it's light enough to easily remove this way) and while working with the sand moving from one bucket to another, i got all these little black splinters in my hands, and it's very irritating

i can only assume that these little splinters got into the fishes stomach and caused some infection, or stopped them from eating.

well, gonna have to use black gravel now!

just a heads up to y'all!

**edit**

okay just found the same brand... it's called Repti Sand (black)


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I think that you should have waited for the sand to settle before adding the fish. If it never settled then I would not have added them.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> I think that you should have waited for the sand to settle before adding the fish. If it never settled then I would not have added them.


 i only lost 2 bala sharks, no biggie, i would never have put expesive fish in it!

plus i really didnt think the silt would hurt them, looks like i was wrong!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, you've learned a valuable lesson, always ask on pfury first







. At least the dead fish weren't Ps.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I added the sand to my tank with my P's in it. I washed the sand for around and hour and the water was running a little cloudy and I couldn't take the cleaning any more so I added it and it looks great.


----------

